# Disease ID?



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Anyone have any idea what disease/infection wipes out perfectly healthy fish one by one in a period of less than 10hrs? No visible signs. Never seen anything like this. Granted it was caused by my own hand after adding some rummynose without QT'ing them. Not sure if they were wilds or not.

Whatever it is its infecting one by one, and is very fast in taking down perfectly healthy fish. Just did a treatment of general cure. Thinking it could be bacterial though. Any recommendations on what to treat with at this point. 

Really crushed right now, latest victim was my male angel, whom had just paired off last week and spawned. 

Edit: working on params as I know that will be asked, but it's def some type of disease as it started right after adding the new fish (and moss also didn't qt or dip) and the remaining fish aren't showing any signs of distress and its def taking them out one by one.....very rapidly. It's my 75p tank


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

mareen fish get velvit and it has the capability to do what your experiencing


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

scott tang said:


> mareen fish get velvit and it has the capability to do what your experiencing


It's my planted setup, could be velvet though? No deaths since dosing general cure, followed by a dose of pimafix. Fingers crossed, will likely do the last dose of general cure.

Never seen anything like what was going on at the rate it was...


----------

